# Restoring Antique Pine Floor To Grey/White (popping the grain)



## Minobean (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello Everyone

Im working on a 100 year old Pine wood floor and am attempting to produce a soft grey and white contrast in the woods finish similiar to this. 

Can anyone suggest any products or techniques that may best accomplish this goal? 

Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That look would be difficult to do if your floors are sanded smooth. The wood would have to have something of a washboard texture to it. You would first stain the wood with the gray tone and then seal it. Then apply a lamp black glaze to it and wipe off the excess. The black would stick in the low places and wipe off of the high places. Then a clear coating would be applied over the top to seal it in. 

If the wood is smooth you could stain the wood black and then use bleach on it. The harder parts of the grain would bleach gray and the softer wood would be darker. The black just wouldn't be as pronounced as the photo. Then if you bleached it too long it would go too gray. Be sure to practice anything on scrap wood first to work out the technique.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Duplicated post.


----------

